# I'm back!!



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I had to pay for a full version of Tapatalk and then fight with it for hours but it finally let me back on! 
I hope everyone is doing well. I'll have to browse through and see. I do get to keep up with some of you on Facebook. 
We are pretty much the same here. Lily is full grown at 17 pounds. She's hasn't gone into heat since her first time in March. 
Jake, Willow and Ozzy are still the same. Ozzy is his poop eating self. Willow is my silly crazy girl and Jake acts like a little old man. 
So here they are. 

















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Well I had to pay for a full version of Tapatalk and then fight with it for hours but it finally let me back on!
> I hope everyone is doing well. I'll have to browse through and see. I do get to keep up with some of you on Facebook.
> We are pretty much the same here. Lily is full grown at 17 pounds. She's hasn't gone into heat since her first time in March.
> Jake, Willow and Ozzy are still the same. Ozzy is his poop eating self. Willow is my silly crazy girl and Jake acts like a little old man.
> ...


My picture of Jake didn't load. Here's my man.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna! Happy new year to you and the gang. I've started using Tapatalk now but haven't had to pay for it. 
I hope all is good with you. How is the running going? I've got my new Fitbit all up and running, now to work off the Christmas pud and get exercising again,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Donna. Great to see your crew again. Lilly is stunning!
We're doing great here. I showed Maggie in Rally-O last summer. She got her RN Title and one leg in Intermediate.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Donna, it's lovely to see you are back, and to see all your fur babies. Just love them....but Jake has my heart. 

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Hi Donna. Great to see your crew again. Lilly is stunning!
> We're doing great here. I showed Maggie in Rally-O last summer. She got her RN Title and one leg in Intermediate.


That's awesome!!! I need pics!!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> That's awesome!!! I need pics!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


She was also chosen as a Top Pet Model at the Ottawa Pet Expo last November.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Wonderful family you have there Donna..they all look great.thank you for being here


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Such a wonderful family. Glad to have you back.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lily is going to get her first groom tomorrow. Her hair is a bit out of control.









Ozzy is going too. He's a very over grown muppet right now.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Loving Lily's markings. Little Ozzy us looking fab. My two went yesterday. They always look so tiny after being shorn. That's it till April, do they will soon be long and shaggy again.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow! Lily is a stunner! Nice to see updates on all the pups. Happy New Year!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Donna! I sure have missed everybody terribly. Life has been difficult lately as I have battled cancer and won in 2016 and Freddy continues to struggle. I also have trouble at times signing in and sometimes just don't have the time to fool with it.
Sami and Carley are doing just great. Sami is now 5 and Carley is 4. They honestly haven't changed much in personality since they were puppies. Carley is still the BOSS and Sami is the submissive big brother. They will always be so precious to us. Carley has bonded to Freddy during his illness and sticks close to him. Sami will always be my little buddy and is never far from my side. 
Freddys cancer is advancing yet he is still working full time. He invests all of his energy just to get thru the day and pretty much collapses on the couch in the evenings after dinner. We pray in Victory always for a recovery from this demon called Cancer and are thankful for every day we have together.
I was so happy to see pictures of your poos. I love them all so much and Ozzy is such a big boy now with a beautiful coat! What a lucky boy he is. I always love seeing Jake and Willow too. They are all so cute and different looking.
Praying everything is well with you and I do think of you, Marzi, Sugarlump, Mo, Farlie, Lexi and Beemers mom and sooooo many more of the original group from years ago. Blessings to you all.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great to hear from you Nanci. I've been thinking of you lately wondering how you've been doing.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good to hear from you Nanci. So sorry to hear Freddie is still struggling with cancer. I pray for you often. Thank goodness you have Carley and Sami to cuddle and to make you laugh. Blessings.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci, you and Freddie are still my heroes. Incredible strength. Love to you, Freddie, Sami and Carly from Lexi Beemer and me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

